# 10.4.5 Released



## Satcomer (Feb 14, 2006)

I just noticed the OS X 10.4.5 is out on the February 14th. It came out as Build 8H14.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 14, 2006)

From Apple:

The 10.4.5 Update is recommended for all users and includes general operating system fixes, as well as specific fixes for the following applications and technologies:

- iChat video conferencing
- Safari rendering of web pages
- usability of Dashboard and widgets
- viewing of QuickTime streaming media behind a firewall
- printing to some Epson printer models
- iDisk and Portable Home Directory syncing
- time zone and daylight savings for 2006 and 2007
- VPN connections to Cisco servers when using NAT
- compatibility with third party applications and devices
- previous standalone security updates

For detailed information on this Update, please visit this website: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n303179.

For detailed information on Security Updates, please visit this website: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n61798.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm extremely interested in the one about VPN and Cisco servers.  I would rather connect to my work machines using VPN but so far it's required the Cisco VPN client, which has given me nothing but trouble on anything other than Windows.  Hopefully this will solve that problem right through the OS.


----------



## sgould (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a very small upgrade.  Only 6.4MB.


----------



## gollum84 (Feb 14, 2006)

I just installed it and I too was suprised when Software Update showed the file was only 6.4MB.


----------



## fryke (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd still use the Combo Updater. As always. I know it's a big download. But if you have to reinstall OS X on some day, you'll be glad to have the combo around. Also: We see _always_ less problems with the Combo Updaters than with the Software Update (Delta Updaters).


----------



## gollum84 (Feb 14, 2006)

Should I download the combo update and burn it to a disc, just in case, for future convenience?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2006)

I have to agree with fryke on this one.  So far on my iMac G5, I've updated by downloading the Combo Updaters and then installing them after I've disconnected everything other than the keyboard and mouse, perform disk repairs, and repair permissions.  And each and every time I've had a great experience.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, burn it to a disc if you like.  That way you don't lose it if by chance the HD goes kaput.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 14, 2006)

gollum84 said:
			
		

> Should I download the combo update and burn it to a disc, just in case, for future convenience?



Yes you should. You can go here and get the 10.4.5 Combo.


----------



## gollum84 (Feb 14, 2006)

Okay, I'll go do it now.  Thanks.


----------



## sgould (Feb 14, 2006)

Just upgraded to 10.4.5 Combo.  All seems OK.  Usual worrying wait at the grey Apple screen..........


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 14, 2006)

back up on 10.4.5.  i feel 10.4.4 was the turning point.  it felt stable again, like 10.3.9 did.  it feels snappier and more solid.  10.4-10.4.3 were, for me flakey, unreliable and dissapointing.  i'll know for next time to wait until at least 10.5.4 before shelling out the upgrade price.

like that'll stop me preordering leopard and installing it as soon as i get my greedy little mitts on it...

10.4.5 seems fine.  not tested any pro-apps yet, but safari feels snappy enough


----------



## Shookster (Feb 14, 2006)

For me (Powerbook G4), it feels slightly slower but not excessively so.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 14, 2006)

No problems yet. I don't notice any difference at all, actually. There are slight performance differences, but I attribute that less to the upgrade than to the reboot it required. Before the update, it had been over 30 days since I had rebooted! I guess that last reboot was when the 10.4.4 update was released. I've been spoiled by such stability.


----------



## fryke (Feb 14, 2006)

No problems here either.  ... Anyone got the build number for the intel version? Can't find it anywhere online...


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine's 15.5MB.  Don't know why as I have all the previous updates.


----------



## fryke (Feb 14, 2006)

Might be depending on a hardware feature you have and others don't? ... We've seen delta-updaters vary in size before...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 15, 2006)

i used delta updater, downloaded from apples website.

16MB.

All pro apps working fine.


----------



## andychrist (Feb 15, 2006)

Update broke PowerLogix CPU Director.  Again.


----------



## Convert (Feb 15, 2006)

Can't install the combo, keeps giving me an error 67% through. I'm going to try the delta.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's because of the update but I can't install the February Developer Tools documentation.  The installer crashes.


----------



## fryke (Feb 15, 2006)

What's the error it mentions in the logfile? (While installing, you can open the log window.)


----------



## iefief (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello fryke,

The Intel build number is: 8G1454


----------



## mdnky (Feb 15, 2006)

andychrist said:
			
		

> Update broke PowerLogix CPU Director.  Again.


Apple doesn't officially support upgraded CPUs, so it would probably be wise to wait until PowerLogix releases an update for the OS update.


----------



## fryke (Feb 15, 2006)

thx iefief.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 16, 2006)

after 5 years, they have changed the way minimised apps look in the dock.  instead of the full window being scaled, it is now just a small part of the top left corner of the window that gets scaled.

10.4.5 i think.

not sure what this is going to do to the whole Quicktime-show-off-what-OS X-can-do-with-a-minimising-movie, but that seems redundant as that effect hasn't worked without quicktime crashing since 10.4.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 16, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> after 5 years, they have changed the way minimised apps look in the dock.  instead of the full window being scaled, it is now just a small part of the top left corner of the window that gets scaled.
> 
> 10.4.5 i think.
> 
> not sure what this is going to do to the whole Quicktime-show-off-what-OS X-can-do-with-a-minimising-movie, but that seems redundant as that effect hasn't worked without quicktime crashing since 10.4.


Huh? What?  Looks exactly the same as always for me. And QuickTime has always worked for me, too. In fact, it works better than ever in Tiger.

Care to post a screenshot? Here's one of my system. 10.4.5, of course.

Edit: Hey, I've made a kilopost!  Just noticed now.


----------



## Shookster (Feb 16, 2006)

It shows the whole window for me.


----------



## pds (Feb 17, 2006)

The update reset the dock and transparent dock 2.3.6 doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 17, 2006)

see?

i noticed this last night. also i have been having problem with the QT minimising thing for a while.  it;s not essential, but it's not right.  if i minimise a movie, it stops playing as soon as it's finished minimising, and then won't un-minimise.  QT7 needs to be force quit at this point.


----------



## Shookster (Feb 17, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> see?
> 
> i noticed this last night. also i have been having problem with the QT minimising thing for a while.  it;s not essential, but it's not right.  if i minimise a movie, it stops playing as soon as it's finished minimising, and then won't un-minimise.  QT7 needs to be force quit at this point.



Yes, I get the crashing problem too. Something to do with Flip4Mac possibly?


----------



## fryke (Feb 17, 2006)

I had it happen even before I installed Flip4Mac.


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2006)

I get full screen previews in the apps i use, but i never use quicktime anyway  (VLC junkie).


----------

